# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  "Πώς να προσεγγίσετε ένα κορίτσι εάν είστε ντροπαλοί και δεν ξέρετε τι να πείτε"

## ioannis2

https://www.wikihow.com/Approach-a-G...ow-What-to-Say

αρκετά καλό άρθρο

----------


## gianis16

στα ελληνικα δεν παιζει τιποτα?Γιατι παρα ειμαστε ντροπαλοι

----------


## nikos2

> στα ελληνικα δεν παιζει τιποτα?Γιατι παρα ειμαστε ντροπαλοι


με το γκουγκλ χρομ γινεται ευκολα η μεταφραση του

----------

